# Ok so, when you guys say bunny hop...



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

Do you mean like a J hop kind of thing? (thats what i call it) where you pull the front wheel way up, then bring the back up with your feet etc.. or like a flat hop? 

Also when you 'j hop' are you supposed to land both wheels at once or front first?


be nice and dont flame too much. 


/noob


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

it is a J-hop
both wheels


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

There all bunny hops! Yes one is a better method but they are both bunny hops. I disagree in principle on the "rad" sounding "J-hop".


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've been riding bmx for over 20 years and have never heard it called a j-hop until now. Where do you live? Maybe it's a regional thing...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I've been riding bmx for over 20 years and have never heard it called a j-hop until now. Where do you live? Maybe it's a regional thing...


no, i think it's a youth thing. i've also been riding for over 25 years and never heard the term till a couple years ago...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

A simple way to tell:

Bunnyhopping is what you do when you bunnyhop.

A J-hop is what you do if you pronounce SRAM as "SHRAM" or "S-RAM"


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I've been riding bmx for over 20 years and have never heard it called a j-hop until now. Where do you live? Maybe it's a regional thing...


Chicago, But i made it up myself, Im rather self taught, so J is what I sort of do with my bars, up, then around.Sort of like a J.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been around a while too. I thought the J-Hop was when you pull front wheel first, then rear and then land rear first. The difference being that a "normal" bunny hop you would land even or front wheel first. You would land front wheel first lets say going over a huge log in XC riding.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

JMH said:


> A simple way to tell:
> 
> Bunnyhopping is what you do when you bunnyhop.
> 
> A J-hop is what you do if you pronounce SRAM as "SHRAM" or "S-RAM"


HAHA! Nice one.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're around me and you call it a j-hop, I'm going to laugh at you and then kick you in the balls.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

What ever happened to a "bronco"? Back in middle school there was a bunnyhop and a bronco.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a fycking BUNNYHOP.
Enough with the retarded J-hop BS.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

audi0phile said:


> What ever happened to a "bronco"? Back in middle school there was a bunnyhop and a bronco.


Again... swift kick to the balls.


----------



## scaryguy137 (Feb 16, 2007)

to my understanding a j-hop is when you balance and "hop" on the rear wheel alone, either backwards or forwards or if your really good side to side.

i know this is a legitimate trials trick, so if its not called a j-hop, then what the hell is it??


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Again... swift kick to the balls.


I'm with this guy, bunnyhop!

It's as bad as the kids that asked me how far I can "catwalk" my bicycle or motorcycle. What the?!?!?! Finally translated their secret code, catwalk=wheelie apparently. I've been faced with this several times now. 
The proper response is not an answer to their question, but rather to debate with them of how a cat actually walks. On all 4's, is it not? So then a wheelie would be more like a "personwalk", and that sounds even stupider, because then you'd just be walking alongside your bike. So lets just stick to wheelie, alright?
:madman:


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

A mother ****ingbunny hop.
is a manual backward called a fanual or some other dumb shiiiiiit.
slight variation in tricks dont need new special names made up by kids who think they are better at riding than they actually are. In some free ride video a guy did a 360 but held a table top right off the lip to the landing. He got all excited and started saying it a "vertigo spin" its a new advanded trick.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Again... swift kick to the balls.


hahahahahaha!


----------



## scaryguy137 (Feb 16, 2007)

a bunny hop is a bunnyhop . i can bunnyhop. i cant do any of the variations. so if i learn something new or different, i believe that a different trick gets a different name. 
just my opinion.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

*Bunnyhop:* bring both tires up at the same time, set both tire back at same time
*J-Hop:* bring the front up first then bring back up, set back down then front
*Moosehop:* bring rear up first then front, set rear then front down
*Wheelie-hop*: do one or 2 strokes of pedal wheelie, then bring back up, set down front then rear


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

dirtjumper202 said:


> *Bunnyhop:* bring both tires up at the same time, set both tire back at same time
> *J-Hop:* bring the front up first then bring back up, set back down then front
> *Moosehop:* bring rear up first then front, set rear then front down
> *Wheelie-hop*: do one or 2 strokes of pedal wheelie, then bring back up, set down front then rear


WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

moose hop..
woooow


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG


I'm not wrong, Im simple repeating what the bmxers at my park told me.....so whats your definition then?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

dirtjumper202 said:


> I'm not wrong, Im simple repeating what the bmxers at my park told me.....so whats your definition then?


Bike one flat ground... bike lifted into air as if off a jump. 
BIKE BUNNYHOPPED
End of story.
FFS, how many definitions are needed for something so simple?
Bike lifted off the ground without the aid of a lip or other obstacle=bunnyhop.


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

wow -.- Some of you guys are very clueless.
Flathop: Is when you raise both wheels at around the same time and the back usually goes higher than the front.
Bunnyhop: Raise the front, Push up on pedals and the back goes up.
The difference between a flathop and a bunnyhop is that a flathop will never be used to clear high objects because of the weight transfer to the front, maximizing potential of clipping the front wheel on the clearing object. Also Flathop is more for beginners. Why? Because it's easy to learn.


ALSO, Landing on WHICH WHEEL IS NOT, I repeat, NOT important. I can do a bunnyhop or J-hop (Ghay) Landing on the front wheel. So whatever, I could even show what's the difference between flathop and Bunnyhop.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

dirtjumper202 said:


> *Bunnyhop:* bring both tires up at the same time, set both tire back at same time
> *J-Hop:* bring the front up first then bring back up, set back down then front
> *Moosehop:* bring rear up first then front, set rear then front down
> *Wheelie-hop*: do one or 2 strokes of pedal wheelie, then bring back up, set down front then rear


You forgot

*Vanderhop:* land with back wheel first, slightly to the right or left from starting plane
*Broncohop*: bring front wheel up and then smack it back down quickly causing the back to come up
*Skinnyhop:* bunnyhop with 1.9 rear tire, 2.3 front
*Terrorhop:* Bunnyhop to Nothing
*Megahop:* Front wheel up first, then down, then back wheel up and down, set down front, then rear and then both simultaneously.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

chillined said:


> wow -.- Some of you guys are very clueless.
> Flathop: Is when you raise both wheels at around the same time and the back usually goes higher than the front.
> Bunnyhop: Raise the front, Push up on pedals and the back goes up.
> The difference between a flathop and a bunnyhop is that a flathop will never be used to clear high objects because of the weight transfer to the front, maximizing potential of clipping the front wheel on the clearing object. Also Flathop is more for beginners. Why? Because it's easy to learn.


Look up the definition of clueless, and you might find it's someone that thinks a bunnyhop involves "Push up on pedals". :crazy:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

i think i have a solution...
*Bunnyhop:* When oneself lifts front and rear wheels off the ground, so that both are in the air at sone point of time before returning to the terra firma.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

J Hop = Japanese Hop?

Is that some kinda dance?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I am here to participate in this very intellectual, profound, and utterly pointless debate that very much reminds me of debates of political correctness like this...
http://thinkprogress.org/2008/04/30/oreilly-invade-iraq/


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

tibug said:


> I am here to participate in this very intellectual, profound, and utterly pointless debate that very much reminds me of debates of political correctness like this...
> http://thinkprogress.org/2008/04/30/oreilly-invade-iraq/


 LOL!!


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Oooh I can do sweet vanderhops.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

JMH said:


> You forgot
> 
> *Vanderhop:* land with back wheel first, slightly to the right or left from starting plane
> *Broncohop*: bring front wheel up and then smack it back down quickly causing the back to come up
> ...


They sound like pokemon moves! Mudkip! Terrorhop!!! Snorlax! Megahop!!!

Is that a good thing or a bad thing? IDK, I always wanted to be a pokemon...


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

moose hop...whatever happened to the "camel toe" hop?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Terminator Z said:


> moose hop...whatever happened to the "camel toe" hop?


The Cameltoe was originally just a regional variation of the Terrorhop... the name came from missing the pedals and/or bars when landing. But The Cameltoe is also used (more commonly) as describing ANY botched hop maneuver with crotch contact, i.e. "He did a sweet Ballride when he Cameltoed the landing of that J-hop Turnbar. What a Gaper."

JMH


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

I think we all need to see, different groups of riders will have different names for the same things.... 

There really is no use arguing.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

You guys do bunnyhops, I do man sized jack-rabbit-hops.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I just invented the kangaroo hop. You will all start practicing them immediately.


----------



## 14D (Mar 14, 2008)

I always thought calling it a jay-hop was kinda retarded. Practically I don't bring both wheels off the ground at the same time very often, I find it much easier to get over/onto things by bringing the front up first. On another note, can anyone teach me how to fishtail my landings?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

14D said:


> I always thought calling it a jay-hop was kinda retarded. Practically I don't bring both wheels off the ground at the same time very often, I find it much easier to get over/onto things by bringing the front up first. On another note, can anyone teach me how to fishtail my landings?


Fishtail? You mean so if you have to hit a different line other than the one the jump lines up with? It's kind of like a mini moto-whip. Just kick the bike out a little and if you have to make a big adjustment, initiate it on the ramp...I don't know if that's what you mean though.


----------



## 14D (Mar 14, 2008)

lol, no i meant that cool thing where you kick your wheel out to one side a little when you land. (joking)


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

14D said:


> lol, no i meant that cool thing where you kick your wheel out to one side a little when you land. (joking)


Oh sh!t, time to change the filter in my joke detector!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> If you're around me and you call it a j-hop, I'm going to laugh at you and then kick you in the balls.


lol, what you do if I called it an ollie?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> lol, what would you do if I called it an ollie?


punch you in the face...


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Rb said:


> J Hop = Japanese Hop?
> 
> Is that some kinda dance?


No, no, no silly.
You mean J Pop. 

http://www.amazon.com/Jpop-CD-Vol-Various-Artists/dp/B000BI1YJ2/ref=pd_sim_m_img_1


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

No wonder the kids are confused.

Mainstream MTB world is saying one thing and the BMX world says another.

It comes down to xc mtb'ers "bunnyhopping" by lifting both wheels off the ground at the same time with a lotta help from their clip in shoes.

A BMX rider would never do the 2-wheels-at-the-same-time hop unless he was a total beginner.

http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-6-161-1313-1,00.html

*J-Hop vs. Bunnyhop *
The safest, most controllable, and efficient way over. Joe Lawwill, a seven-year pro downhill and dual-slalom racer and X Games medalist, demonstrates one of his favorite ways to fly.
*
Bunnyhop vs. J-hop: *"Everyone knows the bunnyhop, where both wheels go up at the same time. Most of the time, the J-hop is safer, more efficient and more stylish. You pick up the front wheel first then bring the rear wheel up to the same level; both wheels land at the same time. The J-hop allows you to change your line or body position more easily. It also requires less energy to jump large obstacles."

One big difference: For bunnyhopping, you shouldn't touch your brakes at all because you usually need the speed. For J-hops, keep one finger on the rear brake so you can stop right up until your back wheel leaves the ground. If you want to keep your speed and the obstacle is only a couple of inches tall, the bunnyhop is probably better.

Road practice: On a flat road, start with a bunnyhop--get both wheels in the air and concentrate on keeping the bike perpendicular to the ground and making both wheels land at the same time. Then do an on-the-road J-hop by picking up the front end 4 or 5 inches followed by the back end. Land with both wheels level.

Curb practice: Once you can regularly land level on the street, do the move on a curb. Pick up the front wheel about 1 foot before the curb and ride a wheelie until you pull the back up. The first few times the rear tire may hit the curb hard, but you'll develop a feel for where your wheel is and when you need to pull it up. Before jumping an unfamiliar obstacle, put the front wheel against it to judge how much height you'll need.

You're good... when you consistently land with both wheels at the same time
You're great... when you land the back wheel slightly before the front

1. APPROACH Align bike perpendicular to the obstacle. Crouch down, bending your legs and elbows so your weight is as low as you can get it.
2. MODULATE Focus on the target. The taller the obstacle, the slower you should go. When Lawwill begins this wheelie, he's going just under 10 mph.
3. WHEELIE When you're a foot or more from the obstacle, ride a wheelie high enough to clear the object. This move is called a manual. Then, drive your weight up and forward.
4. ELBOWS Tucked against the body, your elbows give you the lunge power to push the bike over an obstacle-even one as high as a truck bed.
BRAKES Keep a finger on the brake at all times during the hop. The J-hop gives you more control than a bunnyhop, because you're not committed to the jump until your back wheel is off the ground.
KNEES: Your knees provide the power for the initial spring and then draw the bike into your body once airborne.
SMOOTH: The J-hop is so smooth that, done correctly, it prolongs the life of your bike by saving it from jarring jumps.
TOES: You don't need clipless pedals to do the J-hop. Lawill used flat pedals; he curled his toes below the axis of the pedal spindle to let him lift the bike. Think of a bird grabbing a perch.
5. PUSH Draw your knees up, and push the front end down by straightening your arms.
6. LAND Once your rear tire clears, absorb the landing by flexing your arms and legs. Finish fully crouched with body weight centered.

5 COMMON MISTAKES THAT LEAD TO ENDOS
1 Exaggerating your push-down as you land the front wheel
2 Rolling your weight forward with your wrist but keeping your hands still
3 Yanking up hard with clipless pedals
4 Landing only on your front wheel
5 Not picking up the front quick or high enough

ANOTHER HOP
FOR THE REALLY BIG STUFF
1. Approach the obstacle the same as for a J-hop.
2. Wheelie to place your front wheel on top of the obstacle.
3. Spring up with the whole bike the second your front wheel lands.
4. Lurch forward and clear the whole obstacle at once.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm sorry.... he's still wrong.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-6-161-1313-1,00.html
> *J-Hop vs. Bunnyhop *


Whoever wrote that is asking for a swollen nutsack.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i can't believe you dorks are still arguing over what is or isn't a "bunnyhop"...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i can't believe you dorks are still arguing over what is or isn't a "bunnyhop"...


It's more fun than reading "which fork" threads over on the Transition forum... but yeah, I think I have more trails to build.


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

JMH said:


> The Cameltoe was originally just a regional variation of the Terrorhop... the name came from missing the pedals and/or bars when landing. But The Cameltoe is also used (more commonly) as describing ANY botched hop maneuver with crotch contact, i.e. "He did a sweet Ballride when he Cameltoed the landing of that J-hop Turnbar. What a Gaper."
> 
> JMH


thats f-ing hillarious


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

chillined said:


> ALSO, Landing on WHICH WHEEL IS NOT, I repeat, NOT important. I can do a bunnyhop or J-hop (Ghay) Landing on the front wheel. So whatever, I could even show what's the difference between flathop and Bunnyhop.


therefore by your definitions, flathop vs bunnyhop should be moot as well. bike goes in air = bunnyhop. if landing doesnt count, neither does takeoff


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'm sorry.... he's still wrong.


Me? I admitted being wrong after like 5 responses.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

what in the **** is a jhop


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yukon said:


> Me? I admitted being wrong after like 5 responses.


No not you... That pro downhiller that was quoted in that article.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> what in the **** is a jhop


It's what someone that can barely clear a low curb calls a bunnyhop.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought a J-hop was doing a bunny hop with a burning joint in your mount.....


----------

